# New Ork FAQ is out



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the key Deff-rolla passage: (ruling in favor of affecting vehicles)

Q. Can you use the Deffrolla when Ramming
vehicles or does it only work when Tank
Shocking non-vehicle units?
A. The death rolla does indeed inflict D6 S10 hits
against vehicles, as Ramming is just a type of
Tank Shock.

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m970066a_2010_Orks_FAQ


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

well let me be the first to say...ffs...

that makes the deff rolla ridiculous. then being able to charge the unit that comes out after...oh dear. 

the rest seems to make sense.atleast they have finally gotten round to doing one.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

ok, good to know.....but wheres my nid faq?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

It has not been translated yet but if you can read Spanish here ya go.

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m890456a_Tiránidos_Febrero_2010.pdf


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

God damnit GW.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well its not officail yet since it is just on the Spain website. I would wait to call it official until it appears on the UK website. 
This wouldn't be the first time there has been a fake FAQ posted up that is not official.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> It has not been translated yet but if you can read Spanish here ya go.
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m890456a_Tiránidos_Febrero_2010.pdf


why is it in spanish?? isn't GW a British company? shouldn't come out in english first?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well here it is in English on the US and UK websites posted today.

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m970066a_2010_Orks_FAQ


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

oh I was talking about the Nid FAQ


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha.
Yeah, he was saying that the Nid FAQ is currently out in Spanish only


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Kinda weird that they decided to do an Ork FAQ out of nowhere like that, though certainly not unwelcome.

Now let's hope that they hurry up with the English version of the Tyranid one.  I want to laugh in the faces of everyone who argued that Spirit Leech works on models embarked in transports.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Just wait till Gal finds out he was right about the Deathrolla :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Just wait till Gal finds out he was right about the Deathrolla :laugh:


My guess is that this will be like the Puppies' Counter-Attack/Furious Charge.
Changed after they realise how fucking stupid it was.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well it is RAW, just totally devastating to the game. Armies of 4 Battlewagons are now pretty 'ultimate' since no-one can stop 4 of them in the 2 turns it'll take them to reach them... at which time they will just slice through all tanks and let the orks deal with all the infantry. It already was a horrendous army but now its nigh on unbeatable.

Having said that I have never been happier to be a nid/daemon player... I dont even own a single vehicle anymore (had at least 15 for my SW- so glad Im not doing my mexh list anymore).


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Kinda weird that they decided to do an Ork FAQ out of nowhere like that, though certainly not unwelcome.


There was a guy here a couple of months ago trying to get a multi-site petition for just this question going, maybe he got lucky, or maybe it's just one of the actual GW staff plays orks and got stick of arguing this rule:laugh:



Katie Drake said:


> Now let's hope that they hurry up with the English version of the Tyranid one.  I want to laugh in the faces of everyone who argued that Spirit Leech works on models embarked in transports.


The foreign Nid FAQ is still only the basic Errata from what i've seen (unless a proper FAQ has come out), and most of it is pretty basic stuff. Hopefully they do a bit more work on it before the proper FAQ comes out, though just the Errata would be a start.



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Just wait till Gal finds out he was right about the Deathrolla :laugh:


Really? I'm sure he'll be calm and collected, happy that he is right but forgiving of those who doubted him, and very gracious-



Galahad said:


> BWWAAAA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA! Eat it, bitches!
> 
> "Ramming is a special type of Tank Shock move" + "ANY Tank Shock made by a Battlewagon with a Deff Rolla..." = Ram + d6 S10 hits. After al the crap and screaming matches and nonsense, it's about damned time.


Ok, scrap my last comment :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Well it is RAW, just totally devastating to the game. Armies of 4 Battlewagons are now pretty 'ultimate' since no-one can stop 4 of them in the 2 turns it'll take them to reach them... at which time they will just slice through all tanks and let the orks deal with all the infantry. It already was a horrendous army but now its nigh on unbeatable.
> 
> Having said that I have never been happier to be a nid/daemon player... I dont even own a single vehicle anymore (had at least 15 for my SW- so glad Im not doing my mexh list anymore).


It most certainly is _not_ RAW, and this decision not only completely throws the balance of the Ork army off, but makes, no, fucking, sense.

I stand by that GW will chance it like that did CA-FC. (Counter-Attack Furious Charge).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Winterous said:


> It most certainly is _not_ RAW, and this decision not only completely throws the balance of the Ork army off, but makes, no, fucking, sense.



A Rolla causes D6 S10 hits so 3.5 on average. 2/3 of those hits penetrate AV 12. Leaving 2.3 pens. 1/3 pens destroys a vehicle so you have about a 76% chance of killing AV 12 with a Deff Rolla.

1/2 hits penetrate AV 13 so 1.75 pens. So 58% chance of killing AV 13 with a Deff Rolla. 

1/3 hits penetrate AV 14 so 1.16 pens. So 38% chance of killing AV 14 with a Deff Rolla. 

Effective? Yup. Reliable? Fairly. Unbalancing? Not even close. This just means that Orks have another way of attempting to deal with vehicles (which they seriously needed).


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

The Tyranid FAQ should be nothing but a series of apologies.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Interesting new wrinkle:

Since the FAQ acknowledges that ramming is a type of tank shock, that means that reinforced rams allow trukks to ram (since they are allowed to perform tank shocks, and ramming is a form of tank shock)

More insane GW nonsense. Where do they get off saying that a reinforced Ram somehow allows you to RAM?!

Are we going to see ork Kamikaze Trukk lists?
Turn 1: Deploy, rush, dump troops
Turn 2: Suicide rush on enemy vehicles at top speed.

Of course, even with their speed a trukk is only capable of dealing a whopping S6 hit, but hey why not panic anyway?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Also, note there's a new MRB FAQ out, as well.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Interesting new wrinkle:
> 
> Since the FAQ acknowledges that ramming is a type of tank shock, that means that reinforced rams allow trukks to ram (since they are allowed to perform tank shocks, and ramming is a form of tank shock)
> 
> ...


as a side note and a funny thing to think about, if you ram a LR you could blow up yourself... very useless but oh so funny to image


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Creon said:


> Also, note there's a new MRB FAQ out, as well.


Hrm... don't see any changes, though I wasn't terribly familiar with the previous FAQ.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just a minor addition in the errata section.

In the 'Multiple Combats" section, all the bullet points that say "Combat" should say "Combat Round"


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Just a minor addition in the errata section.
> 
> In the 'Multiple Combats" section, all the bullet points that say "Combat" should say "Combat Round"


Oh, okay. Nothing major then. I was worried that they'd do something stupid and make a major change that would effect the game as a whole.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

They'd never do THAT! Really!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

The ruling on the Deffrolla is correct and only needed to be made due to the ambiguity. 

The whole point of the design [confirmed by reliable sources] is that the Ork army is meant to be all about assaulting things. So rather than any decent anti-tank ranged weapons, they can even find ways to assault with their vehicles.

Plus you're talking about 135 points for a Battlewagon with defrolla and other essentials... thats the cost of a couple of attack bikes with multi-meltas. I can pretty much guarantee that the latter is going to bust up more armour in the average game [remember, the orks have to reach you and are at max moving 13"] so I really don't get all the whining.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> I can pretty much guarantee that the latter is going to bust up more armour in the average game [remember, the orks have to reach you and are at max moving 13"] so I really don't get all the whining.


It's fun and I demand more lascannons in my list.


----------

